# Computer freezes when playing games



## Hjalp (Nov 22, 2006)

Hello, I'm having a big trouble with my computer. Sometimes when I play games, I hear a terrible screech and every thing on the Monitor freezes so I have to press the restart button. I'm not really sure it's the Soundcard (Realtek AC'97 - came on the motherboard) but I think so. I bought the computer in May and it has always been like this.

Games that freezes: Football Manager 2005, Call of Duty 2, Imperial Glory, Rome Total War, Total Overdose, Warcraft 3, Battle for Middle-Earth 1&2 and the 2 worst cases: Company of heroes (almost every time I play) and Vampire: The Masquerade Bloodlines (100% it freezes after 1-30 min. playtime) The Weird thing is The Godfather never froze when I played it few weeks ago. And I spent pretty much time playing it. I tried disable the soundcard and played Vampire and Company of Heroes with this outcome: I can play Company of Heroes without freezing but Vampire TMB freezes, but after longer time than normal... I think It's very weird that I can play The Godfather without freezing but Warcraft 3 freezes. AND disabling the soundcard makes CoH run OK but not Vampire TMB.

My computer: Athlon64x2 4200+ 2.2GHz Dual Core 
Abit AN8-SLI
G.Skill PC-3200 2x1 GB DDR400 CL2.5 (2.5-3-3-6)
Nvidia 7900GT 256 mb.
Turbolink ATX 420 W psu.

I've tried: Update drivers, re-install Windows (format) and another Nvidia 7900GT card. Unfortunately I can't try another soundcard because all my friends who own computers own laptops or computers with on-board soundcard.

I just can't understand why I can play The Godfather normally but no other games unless I disable the soundcard and WHY does Vampire TMB still freeze with it disabled. This weekend I'm goingt to fix or at least find out what's wrong no matter what! It would be great if anyone could help me.

-Hjalp


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you would expect to see a quality 550-650w power supply running the system
put your specs into here
http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculator.jsp
based on a quality psu and add 30% to the end result


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Turbolink ATX 420 W psu.
Thats a horrible psu, got a couple of them with cases and had to toss them


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I have almost identical specs to yours and run a 600 watt Enermax PSU my doesnt lock up no matter how hard I push it!


I personally would look to the Antec 650 watt PSU that costs $114.00 after rebate newegg.com (this unit is *85%* efficient! and built by Seasonic= A+ unit)

also shop around on zipzommfly.com & tigerdirect.com


----------



## Hjalp (Nov 22, 2006)

503 W is recommended in this extreme-psu test. So I guess I'll buy another PSU soon, but, I don't want to buy another PSU and start playing games and still freeze... could there bee another reason? like this soundcard thing, I don't freeze in company of heroes with it disabled. But this PSU theory is interesting because when I disable the sound and play CoH, after like 20 minutes it gets a bit "laggy" and pretty weird sound comes frome the computer. Like instead of freezing it just gets "laggy" with the soundcard disabled.

*Edit*

I remember one time my monitor just went to "sleep mode." Is that related to too small PSU? And one thing, is Cooler Master eXtreme 600W good PSU, cause I'm thinking of buying it.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see if you can borrow a psu to try in it first
http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=107466
you should not have any problems with that brand,does the 503 include the 30%,if not go for a 650w


----------



## Hjalp (Nov 22, 2006)

I made some kind of mistakes in this PSU calculator :/ . Now I'm getting 372 W.
But if my problem is the PSU, why don't I freeze in CoH with the sound card disabled? :S


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you probably calculated as a single core
most likely drops the power required so the problem does not occur


----------



## Hjalp (Nov 22, 2006)

372 W it is. Don't know what mistake I did to get 503 W. But, I removed 1 GB RAM and now I can play games normally :/ . Well I didn't play for very long, I will play more tomorrow (pretty weird playing video games to see if I freeze.) So, could the problem be the RAM?

I will post more tomorrow when I'll continue my tests.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

run memtest on the ram 1 stick at a time
http://www.memtest86.com/
the ram may need a slight voltage increase


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

remember your motherboard itself needs around 50 watts of power and each PCI slot device uses power, the memory sticks uses power

when you disable the sound card you are in essence "saving" power the same with using less memory sticks

I strongly suggest you research your intended PSU look for a unit that is at least 80% efficient thats the easiest way to ascertain a high quality unit


----------



## Hjalp (Nov 22, 2006)

This all makes sense. I don't freeze with 1 GB RAM only 2 GB cause 2 GB takes too much power and if I disable the soundcard the games don't freeze (except for Vampire) but thet get pretty laggy and weird sound comes from the computer.

I´ll buy a new PSU this week and even if it won't solve the problem, at least I've got enought big PSU for my system.


----------

